# Java Windowsin puolelta? ja muita tyhmiä kysymyksiä

## outi

Hei kaikille,

Kun en ensisilmäyksellä löytänyt täältä forumeista aiheesta mitään, niin aattelin kysellä ensin täällä suomiosastolla, ennen kun meen selittelemään jotakin ulkomaaksi tuonne.

Eli: kun samalla koneella on sekä Windows että Gentoo. Ja kun sinne Windowsin puolelle on asennettu jos jonkinsorttista javaa, niin voinko päästä jotenkin käyttämään niitä vai pitääkö Linux puolelle asentaa omansa? Jotenkin on vähän semmonen kutina että pitää, mutta jos joku viisaampi osaisi sanoa että miksi. Jotenkin loppujen lopuksi tuntuu ihan päättömältä laittaa samat asiat kaheteen kertaan samaan koneeseen... Mutta siihen löysin jo ohjeistusta, että miten.

Ja kun kerran tyhmien kyseleminen piti aloittaa niin jatketaan sitten vielä jatkokysymyksellä. Koneeni on Fujitsu Siemensin Amilo K -mallinen läppäri (tarkemmatkin speksit voin laittaa jos ovat oleellisia). Joka kerta kun käynnistän Linuxin, menee tuuletin samantien päälle. Windowsin puolella vasta kun kone on aikansa ollut päällä tai joutuu pyörittämään jotakin raskaampaa juttua. Mistähän tuommonen johtuu? Ja, niin, se on sitten koko ajan päällä. Jotenkin tuntuu kuin jossain asetuksissa olis nyt jotakin ihmeellistä, mutta kun ei oo vähäisintäkään ajatusta, mitä sieltä kannattaa edes etsiä.

----------

## Mikessu

Vastaus ekaan kysymykseen

 *outi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kun samalla koneella on sekä Windows että Gentoo. Ja kun sinne Windowsin puolelle on asennettu jos jonkinsorttista javaa, niin voinko päästä jotenkin käyttämään niitä vai pitääkö Linux puolelle asentaa omansa? Jotenkin on vähän semmonen kutina että pitää, mutta jos joku viisaampi osaisi sanoa että miksi. Jotenkin loppujen lopuksi tuntuu ihan päättömältä laittaa samat asiat kaheteen kertaan samaan koneeseen... Mutta siihen löysin jo ohjeistusta, että miten.

 

Java täytyy asentaa erikseen Gentoossa, Windowsin puolelta otettu ei toimi. Eli asentelet  vaikkapa dev-java/blackdown-jre

----------

## PsyC-

Niin ja jos ei tuota halua niin javan kotisivuilta saat javan uusimman version muistaakseni tar.gz:na. Mutta jos et halua / jaksa alkaa niin monimutkaiseen operaatioon niin emergellä saat aiak kätevästi. Emergeet vaikka tuon Mikessun antaman pakerin tai etsit sopivan itse "emerge -s java".

----------

## jmz2

Gentoossa on java-config -työkalu, jolla voi valita mitä Java-toteutusta käytetään oletuksena. Samaan koneeseen voidaan asentaa esimerkiksi Sunin ja Blackdownin JDK, ja java-config -työkalulla sitten säätää kumpi niistä on käytössä. Alla oleva esimerkki vaihtaa käytettävän Java-toteutuksen Blackdownin 1.4.1 versioon. -L parametri listaa kaikki vaihtoehdot. 

```
java-config -L

java-config -S blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

----------

## hanta

vaikuttaa, että ihan kaikkiin kysymyksiin ei ole vielä vastauttu, joten tartutaanpa nyt sitten niihin...

 *outi wrote:*   

> kun samalla koneella on sekä Windows että Gentoo. Ja kun sinne Windowsin puolelle on asennettu jos jonkinsorttista javaa, niin voinko päästä jotenkin käyttämään niitä vai pitääkö Linux puolelle asentaa omansa?

 

tähän jo vastattinkin ja vastaus on juu.

 *outi wrote:*   

> Jotenkin on vähän semmonen kutina että pitää, mutta jos joku viisaampi osaisi sanoa että miksi. Jotenkin loppujen lopuksi tuntuu ihan päättömältä laittaa samat asiat kaheteen kertaan samaan koneeseen...

 

no, syyhän tuohon on tietysti se, että linux ja windows ovat erilaiset järjestelmät ja suoritttavat eri lailla kasattuja binääritiedostoja. yleensä myös yhteen järjestelmään käännetyty binäärit linkkaavat itsensä käyttämään juuri sen alustan tarjoamia palveluita.

javan virtuaalikone on sovellus muiden seassa ja sekin käyttää pinnan alla hyväkseen käyttöjärjestelmän sille tarjoamia palveluita. siispä tarvitaan linuxin palveluita natiivisti käyttävä virtuaalikone.

itse java-ohjelmien pitäisi sitten pyöriä eri alustoiden virtuaalikoneissa samalla tavalla. näin ollen myös windows-puolelle asennetut java-sovellukset saattavat toimia linux-puolella ilman erillistä asentamista.

kuitenkin johtuen alla olevien järjestelmien eroista, myöskään virtuaalikone ei välttämättä pysty ajamaan java-sovelluksia täsmälleen samalla tavalla alustasta riippumatta. esim. säikeiden käsittelyssä on eroja windows ja linux virtuaalikoneiden välillä.

mutta toisaalta, asennathan sinä myös nettiselaimet, sähköpostisoftat ym. kumpaankin järjestelmään erikseen. miksi javan virtuaalikone olisi poikkeus?

 *outi wrote:*   

> Ja kun kerran tyhmien kyseleminen piti aloittaa niin jatketaan sitten vielä jatkokysymyksellä. Koneeni on Fujitsu Siemensin Amilo K -mallinen läppäri (tarkemmatkin speksit voin laittaa jos ovat oleellisia). Joka kerta kun käynnistän Linuxin, menee tuuletin samantien päälle. Windowsin puolella vasta kun kone on aikansa ollut päällä tai joutuu pyörittämään jotakin raskaampaa juttua. Mistähän tuommonen johtuu? Ja, niin, se on sitten koko ajan päällä. Jotenkin tuntuu kuin jossain asetuksissa olis nyt jotakin ihmeellistä, mutta kun ei oo vähäisintäkään ajatusta, mitä sieltä kannattaa edes etsiä.

 

näinköhän sitä ohjataan siellä windows-puolella jollain softalla joka asentuu automaattisesti OEM-winkkarin mukana? jos tilanne tosiaan olisi tämä, pitäisi varmaan linux-puolellekin löytää vastaavaa toimintoa suorittava softa (ellei kernelissä jo ole).

----------

## ormi

Eikös java asennu automaagisesti gentoon asennuksen yhteydessä, eli olisi jo asennettu valmiiksi? Java-appletit ovat käyttöjärjestelmästä riippumattomia, mutta kirjastot ja binäärit eivät. Ethän voi Windowsissakaan käyttää Firefoxia, jonka olet asentanut Linuxiin   :Wink: 

Tuo tuulettimen toiminta liittyy varmaan jollain tavalla ACPIn toimintaan. Ainakin siellä kernelin configissa on joku tuulettimeen liittyvä optio. En ole tutustunut, kun en ole tarkastellut asiaa.

----------

## Deranger

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eikös java asennu automaagisesti gentoon asennuksen yhteydessä, eli olisi jo asennettu valmiiksi?
> 
> 

 

Onneksi ei!  :Wink: 

----------

## ormi

Jahas.. mietinpähän vain, kun kirjoitin emerge -p system --emptytree, niin siellähän se java oli listassa   :Confused: 

----------

## Deranger

Saattaa johtua use flageista. Itsellä -* ja muutamia mitkä ehdottomasti haluan, esim. nptl & nptlonly  :Wink: 

----------

## jmz2

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> Saattaa johtua use flageista. Itsellä -* ja muutamia mitkä ehdottomasti haluan, esim. nptl & nptlonly 

 

Niistähän se. Java nimittäin tulee automaattisesti Blackdownin muodossa.

----------

## ormi

Mikäs flägi tuo nptlonly on? Mulla vain tuo nptl. Mitä eroa?

----------

## Deranger

 *ormi wrote:*   

> Mikäs flägi tuo ntplonly on? Mulla vain tuo ntpl. Mitä eroa?

 

Uusi glibc käyttää pthreadingiä (LinuxThreads) ns. varmistuksena. Eli jos kääntää glibc:n pelkästään USE="nptl" flagilla, se käännetään 2 kertaa (NPTL & LinuxThreads). USE="nptl nptlonly" kääntää glibc:n ainoastaan NPTL:llä. Jotkut ohjelmat eivät välttämättä toimi kunnolla pelkällä NPTL:llä ja senhän takia tämä onkin  :Wink:  Itse en ole kylläkään mihinkään ongelmiin törmännyt.

----------

## Flammie

 *Oktane wrote:*   

>  *ormi wrote:*   Mikäs flägi tuo ntplonly on? Mulla vain tuo ntpl. Mitä eroa? 
> 
> Uusi glibc käyttää pthreadingiä (LinuxThreads) ns. varmistuksena. Eli jos kääntää glibc:n pelkästään USE="nptl" flagilla, se käännetään 2 kertaa (NPTL & LinuxThreads). USE="nptl nptlonly" kääntää glibc:n ainoastaan NPTL:llä. Jotkut ohjelmat eivät välttämättä toimi kunnolla pelkällä NPTL:llä ja senhän takia tämä onkin  Itse en ole kylläkään mihinkään ongelmiin törmännyt.

 

Monon roskienkeruu kokonaisuudessaan on yksi ongelmakappale, mediasoitin muine ottaa siitä pahiten iskua, jos vain nptl on käytössä. Olikos tuon kanssa varmaan jotain ongelmia joillain binääriajurivalmistajillakin? Nptlonlyä kannattanee mielestäni kuitenkin vielä välttää desktop-koneissa, palvelimessa se ei varmaan tuota juuri ongelmia, joskaan en tiedä onko tarpeellinenkaan.

FWIW, javan osuminen systeemiin menee toki java-useflägin kautta db:n riippuvuutena kautta. Javaa ei tosin ole ainakaan nykyisessä oletusprofiilissa.

----------

